# PaceSetter Short Shifter for Maxima



## OmarMiPi (Nov 13, 2002)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZomarmipi


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

OmarMiPi said:


> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZomarmipi


If youre going to advertise do it in the classifide section.


----------

